

JavaScript Debugging Techniques in IE 6 - whalesalad
http://sixrevisions.com/javascript/javascript-debugging-techniques-in-ie-6/

======
jimfl
I think I found the problem! According to the debugger, the client is using
IE6.

------
whalesalad
I hate IE6 just as much as the next guy, with an absolute passion. However the
startup that I work for has a focus on teachers, and unfortunately quite a
significant number of schools and teachers are stuck in the dark ages with
IE6. 23% of our users are still using IE6, so I have to support it. I found
this helpful in debugging our soon to launch redesign.

------
fsniper
please, let us all forget about IE6 and go on our newer and better lifes..

------
udfalkso
alert("hi");

